# Hello from Washington



## MrsSnyder (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey ya'll! My name is Michelle and I just joined up! i JUST recently started riding again after about 6 years. I feel like a complete beginner again! My husband recently left for Iraq and I needed some sort of personal therapy...so I am leasing a beautiful paint from a local stable. I am very excited but nervous at the same time!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Michelle, and welcome to the Horseforum.  

I too had a break of about 7 years, horses tend to never leave your system do they? :lol: 
I got back in the saddle just over 2 years ago, I now have three and a fourth due in March. :lol: 

We'd love to see some pictures if you have some?


----------



## MrsSnyder (Aug 21, 2007)

Heres a picture of Casino, nothing with me on her yet though =)
Soon to come!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: Wow what a stunner.

She's lovely. :wink:


----------



## MrsSnyder (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank you!!

I was out at the barn from 5:00 to 9:00 pm after work today!! We are really starting to bond =)

The first couple of rides were really testy. I think on both our parts.

But we both seem very comfortable with eachother now =)


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!

I'm glad you found horses again! You just can't stay away from them can you? :wink: She's very pretty!


----------



## MrsSnyder (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank you =) Definately can't stay away!! And now that my hubby is deployed I need em more than ever! 
Ive figured out that when I am riding is really the only time I don't worry about him.
Crazy how therapeutic it can be.


----------

